# Free



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

SORRY polarbear wouldn't let me post in classified

I have a 1977 340 skidoo that was given to me i last ran it 2 yr's ago when parked it over night leaked fuel out primer bulb lines. so i covered it and backed it out in backyard the guy that gave it to me went through caarb and all before he gave it to me the clutch sticks alittle but should beable to fix by just getting use. you have to mix fuel and oil for this one it was last reg back in 98 i have title all you have to do is pick it up and it's your's and make donation to this site for steve would make a good sled for pulling shante out on ice first come first serve would reather someone use instead of rusting away in back yard


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

You still have it ? I'm running an old '78. My partner has been looking for one to fix up for ice fishin.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

miruss said:


> SORRY polarbear wouldn't let me post in classified


thats ok, if someone doesent pick it up soon and you need some help posting let us know. good luck


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

My partner is all set, so she's still up for grabs.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

ThunderBird,

your parnter is up for grabs or the Sled????:evilsmile


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

i'm intrested, but unfortunately I'm at the oposite end of the state.


----------

